# Aqua Nano 30L high flow rate.



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

I bought swmbo one of the above.
The flow rate is massive for such a small tank (imo) and the fish seem hard pressed to find any respite from it.
If I put a baffle over the intake it changes water levels in the filter compartment and makes it noisy as it starts to cavitate.
Is there any way to reduce the flow?

Cheers.


----------



## zebradanio (20 Aug 2013)

spraybar , dead easy to make .


----------



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

zebradanio said:


> spraybar , dead easy to make .


 

Go on then.....


----------



## nelly9 (20 Aug 2013)

I e mailed all pond solutions and asked for a price for spray bar  for one of the internals they sell, think was the 800 lph. They sent the spray bar plus 90degree pieces and for some reason the case for the whole filter for a fiver. The bar with connectors fitted onto the pump head and suckered to the glass just like oem parts. Aqua one should include these as standard made a great differance to my tank.
As a matter of interest  how have you found the seal for the back panel ? mine leaked at the pump end and inhibited the draw of the pump, tank is broken down at the moment and im not sure whether to re-seal or remove along with the glass sump section and just use a small internal??


----------



## oldbloke (21 Aug 2013)

Great stuff, thanks for that.

I think mine is ok. Maybe the filter pulled it apart! I had a guppy stuck to the inlet the other day .


----------



## Ady34 (21 Aug 2013)

Does the pump not have a flow adjuster?...the aquanano 40 one does on the underside of the pump.


----------



## oldbloke (21 Aug 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Does the pump not have a flow adjuster?...the aquanano 40 one does on the underside of the pump.


 

Do you think I am some kind of idiot?
Of course I know there is a flow rate regulator on the underside of the filter.

I was just checking to see how many people knew about it........................


----------



## zebradanio (21 Aug 2013)

Lol


----------



## jacaranda (21 Aug 2013)

At first I was like  then i was


----------



## oldbloke (21 Aug 2013)




----------



## nelly9 (21 Aug 2013)

I turned my filter upside down, easier access to the flow control !! couldnt have it at minimum as made the pump grumble and noisy, just a fraction increase stopped the rattling. Bit cramped in the back aswell isn't it ...


----------



## zebradanio (22 Aug 2013)

Personally I would keep the pump at full rate and get a spraybar.


----------

